# WSV auch online?



## Trialbiker82 (29. Januar 2012)

Moin!
Ich wollt mal fragen ob es auch online ein Winterschlussverkauf geben wird?
Leider ist Bocholt zu weit weg um mal persönlich zu schauen.
Falls ja wann wird es ihn geben?


----------



## altamann (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Der läuft doch schon seit ca 10Tagen.
Sind viele Artikkel schon vergriffen.
Oder nur noch in Über oder Untergrößen da
Gruß Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Januar 2012)

Bei WSV werden aber Wintersachen vergünstigt verkauft. Kuze Hosen zählen da glaub ich nicht mit darunter


----------



## altamann (29. Januar 2012)

Ich finde bei Rose aktuell Campagnolo Windschutz Thermohose- Trägerhose GEMINI statt 139,- für 69,50-.
Ist das keine Winterhose?
Gruß Altamann


----------



## friesenfrank (29. Januar 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich wollt mal fragen ob es auch online ein Winterschlussverkauf geben wird?
> Leider ist Bocholt zu weit weg um mal persönlich zu schauen.
> Falls ja wann wird es ihn geben?



Guck mal auf der Roseseite unter Topangebote. Das läuft schon seit ein paar Tagen. Bei mir ist mittlerweile schon das zweite Paket angekommen


----------

